
Ask HN: Can anyone explain what incentivizes handcuffware? - dosy
&quot;Is your agency using WordPress to build a website?<p>That&#x27;s like carving a chicken, with a handsaw.&quot;<p>From a recent advertisement.<p>I&#x27;m wondering, is WordPress just complicated or is it full of bugs? Why are WordPress and other handcuffware (like B2B, BI software, or B2G systems), designed like they are?
======
Torwald
I don't know why the term "handcuffware"could be applied to WordPress. I
deploy several WP sites, I find it neither complicated nor particularly buggy.

